# Summer or winter



## SilentNinja (Apr 20, 2010)

just wondering what you all prefer... winter time or summer time? 

i really hated this winter, here in scotland we had non stop snow, it was cold, dark and misrable made me feel even more awfull, but i also HATE summer, the sun, noise, people, today i had to come home from work early to get away from life, i hate when its really sunny. I came home and put my head under the pillow.... lol

I dont think there is a season i like.. maybe autumn when its in between everything.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 20, 2010)

I definitely prefer the spring and fall.  The winters are too cold, wet, and dreary and driving is often dangerous. Summer here can get too hot and humid. I think they should put giant bubble domes over cities and have them climate controlled to a steady 20 Celsius / 68-70 Farenheit.


----------



## Murray (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree totally. I don't like winter or summer. I own my own business so all winter long I worry about someone slipping on the ice and snow. I feel ill every time we get any snow or freezing rain just worrying about it. Also hate driving in it. Then, well the summers are too hot and bright and humid. Also too many people out and about during the summer as SilentNinja said. Boy, I am just never happy 
I actually do really like fall. The temperature is pleasant and the leaves changing are so pretty. Spring is also sort of okay. I am enjoying seeing all of the buds coming out on the trees and flowers starting to bloom, so it is good I guess.


----------



## Banned (Apr 20, 2010)

Personally I like summer best.  I like the heat and the fact that I can get out and do stuff.  I also seem to have more energy in the summer.

Professionally, summer kills my business.  We are SO dead during June, July, and August.


----------



## Murray (Apr 20, 2010)

Summer kills my business too, sadly. 
Summer just makes me sad. It is so bright and sunny and everyone seems to be outside having fun. It just makes me feel even worse about being holed up in my house with the blinds drawn. In the winter it doesn't make me feel like such a freak to be indoors all the time. This summer, though, I have decided I need to force myself to go outdoors more. Maybe it will get easier after a while.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 20, 2010)

Summer.  Even the winter in Florida is too cold.


----------



## Murray (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, you must like the heat Daniel. Actually I lived in the Florida panhandle for a while as a teen and I have to admit it did occasionally get a bit chilly...not Canada chilly, of course, but chilly.


----------



## Retired (Apr 20, 2010)

Murray,

This past winter was especially and unusually cold in Florida.  January to mid March were unseasonably cold, with temps in Central Florida reaching freezing overnight and the poor souls in Northern Florida and in the Panhandle were way below freezing for longer periods in the overnight hours than anytime since the mid or early 80's.  There was significant damage to plants with many of the tropical palms permanently damaged.

There were times when it was warmer in certain parts of Canada than in Florida!!

My preference is any weather that does not involve precipitation of any kind, but includes clear skies, mild breezes and temperatures closer to body temperature than to freezing.


----------



## Murray (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm sorry I didn't mean to offend. I know it was a strange cold winter for many Southern areas. Having lived there and in other Southern states I know that they are ill equipped for those conditions. Sorry.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't tbink you offended anyone, Murray. I don't like winter, but I don't like summer either. I feel the same way you do about it. It makes me sad and I feel exposed and afraid for some reason. I like spring best and then fall.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 20, 2010)

Besides, I can only be offended by pro-Canada comments 

Prior to last year, a typical Florida winter:


----------



## Banned (Apr 20, 2010)

Murray said:


> This summer, though, I have decided I need to force myself to go outdoors more. Maybe it will get easier after a while.


 
It does, Murray.  I initially joined activities that forced me to go out - ie. beach volleyball.  After awhile it became easier and easier to just get out and enjoy it.  I think this summer I'm going to start a dog walking club for my students so we can get out and walk our dogs.  There is a beautiful path that runs along the river and it's impossible to NOT enjoy it.


----------



## Retired (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey Murray!

As CD has said, I don't think anyone was offended by your remarks..I know I certainly was not.  Everybody gets a kick at the can, in these round table discussions, and everyone's point of view is what makes these discussions interesting and fun.


----------



## SilentNinja (Apr 20, 2010)

i would like a giant bubble dome around my house!  

summer days make me really upset and angry, too many people out, more people stare at me, too much noise, i like to hide away, and like to be alone.. just silence.

I do love though if its been a hot day... waking up at 3am and its just silence.. everyones in bed, the stars are out.. the moon lighting up the trees, its still warm, its just magic.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 20, 2010)

Steve said:


> Everybody gets a kick at the can


 
We should probably add that to the rules: No can kicking. It's too aggressive and it discriminates against cans.


----------

